# Pequeno detalhe para quem usa o driver da nvidia

## To

Vi um utilizador a comentar o facto do logo da nvidia aparecer cada vez que o X arrancava. Por causa disso descobri ums opção interessante.

No ficheiro de configuração XF86Config, na secção "Screen" adicionem:

```
Option "NoLogo" "on"
```

pentilhices  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## darktux

UOU, o Brasil já não tinha sido descoberto?    :Twisted Evil:   *g*

----------

## BrainMaster

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ficheiro de configuração XF86Config, na secção "Screen" adicionem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ha outra que me estou agora a lembrar e que tambem e' gira. experimente adicionar ai tambem a linha:

```
Option      "CursorShadow" "true"
```

quem souber mais que avise  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

Mas agora o xfree já faz isso   :Very Happy: 

Há ppl que prefere dessa maneira, mas pronto....

----------

## MetalGod

Opa eu acho bem fixe o nvidia logo pelo menos és diferente mostras a marca da tua placa :DDDD

Se usares 2.5 vais ver k o logo te vai dar bastante jeito   :Wink: 

----------

## humpback

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se usares 2.5 vais ver k o logo te vai dar bastante jeito  

 

Na maquina com Nvidia ainda não testei o 2.5 ..... Queres dizer aqui ao pessoal mais medroso porque é que o logo dá jeito? É que eu tenho o meu desactivado  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *MetalGOD wrote:*   
> 
> Se usares 2.5 vais ver k o logo te vai dar bastante jeito   
> 
> Na maquina com Nvidia ainda não testei o 2.5 ..... Queres dizer aqui ao pessoal mais medroso porque é que o logo dá jeito? É que eu tenho o meu desactivado 

 

Ainda não percebi se o X fica realmente mais rápido a arrancar sem o logo ou é simplesmente impressão minha - mas que parece mais rápido parece...

L33t l33t era por o logo do Gentoo em vez do logo todo gay da nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L33t l33t era por o logo do Gentoo em vez do logo todo gay da nvidia 

 

Isso seria interessante, mas visto violar a legislação americana sobre reverse-engenearing de codigo proprietário é algo que não pode ser falado neste forum (o servidor está nos estados unidos). Alem disso um hack desses nunca poderia ser distribuido em algo como o portage.

O que não quer dizer que não possa ser feito pelos utilizadores europeus (e outros) e distribuido de outra forma. Mas que ficaria giro um logo todo catita com o larry the cow isso ficava  :Smile:  (ja tou a imaginar este hack em debian a ir parar ao non-US ).

Uma outra opção seria carregar uma imagem do gentoo ANTES de carregar o window manager, isso seria provavelmente muito rápido (diminuia o tempo do ecran cinza) e até poderia logo ficar como background.

No laptop até acharia piada a isso, no desktop onde o X faz um restart a cada 15 dias a utilidade já seria discutivel  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Bastava desactivar o logo da nvidia e mostrar uma imagem de gentoo, quer como hack ao Xfree (nao sei de dá para fazer isso sem mexer no código) ou lançando um programa que mostre a imagem logo a seguir a arrancar o X. Por exemplo, eu tenho o gkrellm no .xinitrc antes do window manager e ele arranca um bom bocado antes do kde mostrar o splash.

Não sei como se poderá faer, mas não parece dífícil

----------

## MetalGod

bem com 2.5 com nvidia podem ter a experiencia de sofrer uns crashes no X e para alem de verificarem o tempo que demora a crashar(problemas de NvAGP), e se realmente aparece o logo ou não(problemas de agpgart)... AH e também ajuda para ficarem com o vosso ecrã mais bonito antes de terem k fazer um reboot  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## DataShark

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Mas agora o xfree já faz isso  
> 
> Há ppl que prefere dessa maneira, mas pronto....

 

O cursor do X é por SW ...  esta opção faz com que seja tudo acelarado por HW ... ler as release notes dos drivers da Nvidia às vezes dava geito ...

----------

## darktux

 *DataShark wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   Mas agora o xfree já faz isso  
> 
> Há ppl que prefere dessa maneira, mas pronto.... 
> 
> O cursor do X é por SW ...  esta opção faz com que seja tudo acelarado por HW ... ler as release notes dos drivers da Nvidia às vezes dava geito ...

 

E isso torna mentira o k eu disse?   :Shocked: 

A funcionalidade não é a mesma? E dava Jeito porquê?

----------

